
The FRRouting protocol suite: a descendent of Zebra and Quagga - fanf2
https://frrouting.org/
======
fanf2
Here's a news article that explains why FRR forked off Quagga: they wanted a
more open and receptive development process - [https://packetpushers.net/free-
range-routing-project-forks-q...](https://packetpushers.net/free-range-
routing-project-forks-quagga/)

